# Problema con TV (se le sube solo el volumen)



## RjSa (Mar 3, 2006)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y me parece excelente. Les pido ayuda porque en mi casa hay un televisor que mandaron a arreglar con un tecnico por no se que cosa que tenia y cuando lo devolvieron se le sube el volumen solo sin que nadie lo toque. Me podrian ayudar para llegar a la causa del problema para corregirlo?. Gracias


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

hola, primero tendrias que decirme la marca y modelo de tv, pero si te animas deberias medir los switchs de volumen, si estan tomados es decir si quedaron presionados,eso parece ser en principio lo mas obvio.
                                         saludos


----------



## Anonimo (Ene 5, 2011)

ola a mi tele le pasa lo mismo mi tele es marca sansung y se le sube el volumen solito y nadie lo toca y asi le sakemos la pila al kontrol igual ayuda!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cvaca (Ene 18, 2011)

No indicas el modelo del TV,pero tuve una experiencia similar con un TV Samsung, el volumen se subia o bajaba solo....el problema radicaba en la memoria EEPROM, compre una en blanco y grabe la data con otra, del mismo modelo de TV obviamente.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ene 18, 2011)

cvaca dijo:


> No indicas el modelo del TV,pero tuve una experiencia similar con un TV Samsung, el volumen se subia o bajaba solo....el problema radicaba en la memoria EEPROM, compre una en blanco y grabe la data con otra, del mismo modelo de TV obviamente.
> 
> Saludos




Esa es la solucion, cambiar la eeprom. Prueba con uno sin grabar primero, si no se resuelve tendras que encontrar una grabada segun el modelo de la TV.


----------

